

Can You Clone Tangler For $1,500? - blackswan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/11/can-you-clone-tangler-for-1500/

======
utnick
yea, probably, especially if I lived in a country with a lower cost of living
than the USA

Most 'web 2.0' sites are not difficult or time consuming to make from a
technical perspective, the value is in the community.

